# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  zkpd's workbook

## zkpd

Hey guys, I have lots of dreams, or actually are just able to recall them well. I believe I've had a dream everyday in the past 2-3 weeks. I remember multiple dreams where I've been able to fly when I was younger and have always wanted to go back to sleep after waking up just so that I could do it again (with no success =( ). I've been interested on the topic of lucid dreaming for a while due to the thought of limitless possibilities in your dreams and thought I'd finally commit to learning how to induce one. I'm busy with classes so I can only practice WILDs on the weekends (not a lot of sleep). Meanwhile, I've been doing reality checks and trying to be as aware as possible during the moment. I've also noticed a few similarities in some of my dreams (a childhood friend appearing). I'm going to begin keeping a journal starting today and try to recall as many details as I can after waking up. Most of the time I manage to retain fragments of the dream at the very least, but sometimes I can just feel the details of the dream slowly slip out of my mind after waking up, which is a little frustrating. Right now my goal is to just attain lucidity. I'll set more goals after I've achieved this one. However, I do know that my ultimate goal for this is to achieve shared dreaming after reading a few of Nomad's posts, which seemed very interesting.

----------


## Matte87

Welcome to class!

Keep on trying to recall your dreams in the morning, remember to let them come to you, don't try to force yourself to recall anything because you won't get anything that way. If you keep at it you'll eventually get lucid, randomly or through a WILD.

Good luck!

----------


## zkpd

> Welcome to class!
> 
> Keep on trying to recall your dreams in the morning, remember to let them come to you, don't try to force yourself to recall anything because you won't get anything that way. If you keep at it you'll eventually get lucid, randomly or through a WILD.
> 
> Good luck!



I tried taking a nap about 2 hours ago (it was 2:45 AM here in China and I had an exam that I was cramming for). I thought I'd try a WILD, and I got to the point where my body was getting numb and the fluorescent lights became vivid enough that for some reason I saw a logo of a 4 leaf clover spinning, but it disappeared when I got excited that it was happening. After that I couldn't feel tired anymore so I just decided to continue studying. I checked the clock once and it was around 3:30 AM, but after another attempt that seemed like 10 minutes long, it was already 4:30 AM. I just decided to stay up and keep studying after that.

----------


## zkpd

I've been pretty busy the past days (exams still), but my RCs are getting more frequent, but I'm still looking for something more personal to remember it better. My DJ is getting more entries, both vivid and vague. A combination of lack of sleep due to exams and lots of fatigue turned me towards practicing WILDs. I feel like I get really close to it sometimes, (vibrations, numb body, I can get to the point where I can start hearing from the room next/below/above me), but I don't know what to do after, waiting doesn't do much. Maybe I'm still too excited when it happens.

----------


## Matte87

Ah that's great! Sounds like you're ready to WILD any time now. What you should try out is visualizing something once you're almost there. Try to activate your senses, like rubbing your hands against something.

----------

